# HELP- Old Bedroom Suite Needs to Styled/Re-vamped!



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

We have the exact same dresser with mirror. It was part of a waterbed suite. Once the waterbed was gone, we kept the dresser and a chest of drawers. Glides fail miserably on them, so proceed with caution . I like the mirror unit on top of the dresser. I would change walls with the drawer unit, just to separate it from the darker piece.


----------



## C_B_2022 (12 mo ago)

Thank you for your response! Good to know. I would like to avoid taking the draws out. Hoping I can sand it down to a lighter colour, and take off some of the extra wood pieces- trimming etc.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

You have good ideas. I could make the dresser and bureau work but the mirror makes it seem heavy. I too would remove the mirror and buy a framed mirror to hang. I have an old, well made dresser. I painted it cream/ivory and never regretted it.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Startingover said:


> remove the mirror


But, but, but you are losing valuable nick nack space to put stupid stuff like in our bedroom. Plus the top has a slight recess so as to make a great hiding place for a Mossberg 12 gauge.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> But, but, but you are losing valuable nick nack space to put stupid stuff like in our bedroom. Plus the top has a slight recess so as to make a great hiding place for a Mossberg 12 gauge.


Not nick nacks. You meant to say ‘treasured memorabilia,’ right? 😉. I wanted to replace my handles. altho they aren’t too bad, but that was over my budget. Now I don’t care.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

This washstand was an orangy shade I didn’t like so painted. But the OP may be successful sanding her furniture down. I hope she comes back and shows us her results.


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

Agreed with the above! It seems like there is not enough space to fit everything, so maybe a simpler mirror and a small change to the layout would do the thing.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Don’t replace those chippendale pulls, they are gorgeous. I bought
4 chippendale pulls at a yard sale, and we made two end tables for our bedroom,
cause I loved them so much. Besides they are still in style and cost a fortune to
purchase. 
I also think that replacing the mirror with a wood framed mirror mounted
on the wall would update the look. 
BTW, that lamp on the dresser is beautiful.

see this example of a flat and plain chippendale pulls. Your pulls have a shell shape in the middle, have more detail and even more lovely and more expensive as well.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Joann, the handles and back are cast aluminum. They break with the slightest offset pull, unlike the quality Chippendale you refer to.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Chandler, The link that I posted is cast aluminum? The pulls that the are on CB’s dressers seem to be quality pulls, right? 
This is one of the end tables that we made, the pic is from before finishing them.
The draw pulls looked to close together so we
made wood backs out of walnut to mount the pulls to ( in order to pick up more space)

I hope my pulls are quality pulls … I paid one dollar a piece at a yard sale.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

No, the Chippendale link items are brass flat plate. Very good quality, as you can see by the price. Your pulls seem to be better than the ones I referred to on the dark dresser. I've broken a couple over the years.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## C_B_2022 (12 mo ago)

Two Knots said:


> Thanks for the clarification.





Two Knots said:


> Don’t replace those chippendale pulls, they are gorgeous. I bought
> 4 chippendale pulls at a yard sale, and we made two end tables for our bedroom,
> cause I loved them so much. Besides they are still in style and cost a fortune to
> purchase.
> ...


Now that you mention, they are gorgeous. I just feel as though the whole suite is too bulky for me that. I would love to lighten it up a shade or two by sanding it down.

If I change the handles, I won't be throwing them away! promise!


----------



## C_B_2022 (12 mo ago)

a_white96 said:


> Agreed with the above! It seems like there is not enough space to fit everything, so maybe a simpler mirror and a small change to the layout would do the thing.


The bedroom suite is not my apartment yet. It is being stored in that room hence why it looks crowded. The bottom photo is my apartment, so I will have ample room for all of the suite.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh, big difference you bedroom is lovely.
Now, you say you want to sand it. If your willing to sand it,
why not paint it? I did a search “ painted furniture pics”
and it took me to a yahoo site that I wasn’t able to copy.
Anyhow I took some pics for you…
You could turn this set into something gorgeous.

Also, I would cut off those clunky posts on the headboard and
footboard. You can by a top flat cap to cover it at the box stores.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I can picture this set painted with another mirror and the same chippendale pulls,
gorgeous…If you want to attempt to paint this you can get help in the painting section of this forum. It’s not hard to do…It will transform this set from something clunky to something beautiful.


----------

